# Need Help With Toyota Cap Attachment



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I have a Toyota AD860 with the Expert 437A ESP Cap Attachment. I have read all instructions for installing this attachment properly and to change out the needle plate as well as to make sure the control is set to do caps. But I see no documentation about adjusting the presser foot for caps. Do you need to adjust the presser foot to do caps? With the higher needle plate for caps when I manually turn the crank the presser foot comes down tight on the cap needle plate instead of having that 1mm gap.

Before I ruin something I would just like to know if this is supposed to be adjusted? I have both the cap attachment manual and machine manual and don't see anything listed. I could be missing it or maybe it doesn't need to be adjusted, I just don't know. Any help is great! Thanks!


----------



## arnettg (Jul 11, 2008)

Have a question...
I also have the Toyota ad860, but can't figure out how to install the cap attachment....
How did you install yours...
Thx...


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I have the cap attachment manual posted on my website (click on link): http://www.jcprintingcompany.com/pages/toyota.html

Here is another helpful link: Installing and using the Cap Frame on the TOYOTA 860-850

But to help you out I took some pictures (Click on any picture for large view):

Step #1: Remove wooden table top if you have one which is held in place by 2 knob screws in the front of the machine below the table top.

Step #2: Raise presser by manually turning knob in back of machine so that the presser is all the way up.

Step #3: Replace regular needle plate with cap needle plate.


Step #4: Loosen all 3 adjustment knobs by turning counter clockwise.


Step #5: Gently move pantograph tab to the right.


Step #6: Move pantograph tongue on the driver all the way to the right as well.


Step #7: Now VERY gently start to install the cap driver. You need to pay special attention of not scraping up the needle plate. You also need to double check that you raised the presser as not to hit it when installing the driver. Most importantly carefully watch the linear bearings and to slide it onto the shaft dead on and not at an angle. If you go fast and just force the bearings over the shaft you can and probably will pop out some of the ball bearings. Make sure to put some oil on the ball bearings inside the linear bearing frequently.


Step #8: before the driver will go on all of the way you need to lift up the pantograph tongue onto the pantograph tab as shown in picture.


Step #9: Tighten all three attachment knobs (after making sure cap driver is all the way in), by turning knobs clockwise.


Step #10: Insert screws into pantograph tongue & tab and snug. The cap driver probably came with thumb screws to use for this purpose. If you don't have them you can buy a couple of cap screws from Home Depot they are in the metric section (little drawers) and are M4x10. You will also need a metric allen wrench if you buy the cap screws. Don't go any longer then 10mm in length for the screws.


Step #11: On the side of the conrtol panel (remove cover if you have one) set the second switch down from the top to the on position. Once you set the switch to on you can leave it that way permanently. You don't need to turn it off to do flats.


Step #12: When turning on the machine arrow over and select "CAPS".


Phew, that took a while to make. I hope that this helps you and many others out. A couple other things to keep in mind: Look in the manual for the cap driver and it will tell you the needles it recommends (it is in the manual on my site, the link is in the top of this post). Lastly make sure your designs are digitized for caps especially if you have a seam.

Good Luck!!


----------

